# Portsmouth, OH Catfish



## OldFart1966 (Jun 4, 2018)

Does anyone know if the catfishing is decent around the boat ramp area in Portsmouth or if fishing is allowed down by the racetrack where the Scioto River runs into the Ohio? Years ago I used to fish off the point on the Portsmouth side where the Scioto runs in, but the last few times I've been down there I just felt very uneasy and left. lol Afraid if I sit down on the river bank I might get a needle in my backside.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have fished that area out of a boat many times. I have done very well with cats at times. I have only been in that area once during the summer and I think there are some docks or something there but the pile of rocks at the downstream end of the beach creates a HUGE current break. I have seen several very large cats caught along the slack water it creates. I have also done well off the face of the delta created by the Scioto... within 10/15' from shore.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The area that leads to the raceway has a gate. If it's closed , you'd have to walk along the bank and fish. Sometimes it'e open, sometimes not. I wouldn't worry about fishing the daytime, but I'd rather fish the Scioto at night. Fishing can be incredible at both places there. Don't forget to give Greenup Dam a try.


----------



## OldFart1966 (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies fellas. In the month since my original post I have been fishing 3-4 days per week mainly from the Portsmouth boat ramp to the point where the Scioto River empties out. I have been doing ok catching quite a few channel cats as well as a smorgasboard of other species. On my best morning I went intending to bottom fish at the point, It didn't take me long to discover the white bass were there, ended up catching 17 that morning on a jighead with a pearl colored shad and a cotton cordell spoon. As for my bottom fishing I have tried a large variety of baits finally settling on shrimp and nightcrawlers, with the shrimp about 80% of my catches have been channel cats, the crawlers catch everything and help to keep me from dozing off. lol My last few trips have not been very good, the water is down and extremely warm. I'm assuming the channel cats have move of to deeper, cooler water. Anyone know where I might be able to hit some deeper holes from the bank? Here are a few pics, that drum was actually a really fun catch.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice! I always like to see people post some pics/ results after asking for suggestions. Good work old fart! I'm an old fart too!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You might try Shawnee Marina. 7 miles to the west on 52. It is well marked too. If you need to get panfish for bait, you can go up Rt 125 to Shawnee Forest and check out Roosevelt Lake and Turkey Creek Lake. It turns to the right about a mile before the marina.
Looks like you have the point figured out!! Wait until autumn!!Great job on the fish!!


----------

